# Symbicort.......anyone use it?



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been very short of breath this summer due to allergies and COPD. The doctor gave me samples of Symbicort and changed my blood pressure medicine. Anyone had any experience with this inhalant ?


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 14, 2013)

_Here's a little about it, this may help you Pappy_

http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/bhcmed.nsf/pages/apcsymbi/$file/apcsymbi.pdf


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't know about Symbicort, but here's a review of some natural things you may consider for COPD. http://www.naturalnews.com/027585_COPD_respiratory_illness.html


----------



## nojmit (Aug 17, 2013)

I have been using it for a few years, it's expensive but I want to breathe.

I have tried Dulera, and Advair also and they are all about the same.

If you use any of them for long you can kiss your singing career goodbye, because they will really mess up your voice.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 26, 2013)

I use it too but one problem it makes me jittery.. makes me a little trembly.. till it wears off , It works good , 
my blood pressure meds have been changed this month as well and now have puffy feet.. one thing after another with me..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2013)

I see the doc in a couple hours to see if he will keep me on it. I'm going to ask about Spariva (sp) inhaler to see what he thinks. I guess there has been a little improvement but time will tell. He also took me off one of my BP medicines and my BP has gotten better. Go figure.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Pappy.. lets know how you get on with your visit to doctor and I am so glad your blood pressure seems to be a lot better..
will be looking forward to what he says and what other meds he puts you on? what BP meds do you take ? I have yet to find a good one 
that works.. best of luck..


----------



## GDAD (Aug 26, 2013)

Pappy said:


> I have been very short of breath this summer due to allergies and COPD. The doctor gave me samples of Symbicort and changed my blood pressure medicine. Anyone had any experience with this inhalant ?


Pappy: Besides VENTALIN which clears the airways, I take SERATIDE which is classed as a preventative medication. I was suprised how much the medication costs in America.
...........Out here in Australia I can get two Seratide Puffers for $5,90 under our health scheme. SYMBICORT is a similar medication.....CHEERS.

http://www.inhousepharmacy.biz/p-475-seretide-12525-inhaler.aspx


----------



## nan (Aug 26, 2013)

No, I haven't  used Cymbicort But I do know that my blood pressure was much better after stopping BP meds as well.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2013)

GDAD said:


> Pappy: Besides VENTALIN which clears the airways, I take SERATIDE which is classed as a preventative medication. I was suprised how much the medication costs in America.
> ...........Out here in Australia I can get two Seratide Puffers for $5,90 under our health scheme. SYMBICORT is a similar medication.....CHEERS.
> 
> http://www.inhousepharmacy.biz/p-475-seretide-12525-inhaler.aspx



Thank you for this info. I will be able to show my doctor what I can afford to take compared to Spiriva which would cost me $269.00 a month. Also, the inhalant is much cheaper. I am familiar with buying out of country, as my wife needs very expensive drugs for her heart. These we get from Canada. Thanks again. Love this forum.....


----------

